# 3 mile reef question



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

I recieved an IM from a fellow forum member coming down to MB poss. Wed. He's gonna try & do alot of offshore fishing. Asked about the 3 mile reef, I've heard people talking about it, but don't recall many details. I know theres alot of you that can help answer this, please respond for my friend Smoothlures. Thanks, K


----------



## murrellsqueen (Apr 3, 2013)

small everything at 3 mile for the most part! another 10 miles out he would do a lot better


----------



## gaffalot (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Sea Bass. I was there Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

gaffalot said:


> Black Sea Bass. I was there Saturday and Sunday.


Keepers? Bait?


----------



## murrellsqueen (Apr 3, 2013)

1/500 ratio ................try this number for Black bass N33 29.820 W78 47.580, otherwise your wasting your time at 3 mile for bsb


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

murrellsqueen said:


> small everything at 3 mile for the most part! another 10 miles out he would do a lot better


I talked with a coworker today who grew up in Murrells Inlet & also said something about the 10 mile reef would be better. This must be the one he ment. Thanks, K


----------



## murrellsqueen (Apr 3, 2013)

nope, 10 mile will be the same results as 3 mile ...

the bigger bsb don't hang in 45 ft of water this time of year.......unless its in December, and its still going to be 300/1 keepers.....

the kings will start to show up in about 2 weeks....These inshore reefs need to be blown out for them to really start to produce again....we need a really good hurricane to blow the sediment off the near shore structure..

as it stands now in the 30 -50 ft range.."as far as bottom fishing goes"..its a meat pull....Spanish and small blues are going to be the ticket for the next 2 weeks off the pier and beach or just trolling the beach between garden city and surfside beach pier,

.....we had a cold winter folks....I saw schools of glass minnows yesterday...and today I saw some big pods of green backs in the inlet......but couldn't buy a bite!!!! and there was nothing busting them.......this will be and UN usual season to say the least...............


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, murrellsqueen, this is good info for us who hear about these reefs but only fish the beach or piers. This is why I love this forum, Fish On everyone, K


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. I think Spanish are gonna be our main target.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

um there is a lot of good fishing at 3 mile just not black bass, you got go at least 35 miles before you catch good number of keepers.


----------

